# Preventing Balloon Tires From Drying Further



## cr250mark (Mar 31, 2016)

I have several nice sets of prewar balloon tires. They are in very nice shape but have a tiny bit of cracking. And want to prevent them from getting worse. Looking to see if there is a oil or wax extc to use to keep them pliable and prevent further cracking. 
Wanted to make sure Whatever you suggest
Is good for both white and black walls. 
Any useful info would be greatly appreciated. 
Mark


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

John Deere Ultra Guard !!!! (ever see a farm tractor with white walls?)


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 31, 2016)

Another vote for John Deere Ultra Guard,I have been very happy with it.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 31, 2016)

bricycle said:


> John Deere Ultra Guard !!!! (ever see a farm tractor with white walls?)





Wowsaa ! Perfect. Thank you Bri that's the info I was lookin for !!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

U bet!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 31, 2016)

Another vote for JD Ultra Guard. Haven't used on whitewalls yet. But the liquid is white so it doesn't add a black color. I'd wipe the white seperate from the black as some color does come off.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 31, 2016)

this isn't where I got mine but prob a good price (bought mine 3-4 yrs ago $12.50 ish) Think it's 22 oz?http://www.shopgreendealer.com/John-Deere-Ultra-Guard-Tire-and-Rubber-Protection-TY16369.html
*Features and benefits*
·  Rejuvenates old tires and rubber and protects new

·  Contains no silicones that inhibit the natural elasticity of rubber

·  Soy derivative decreases drying time and increases gloss

·  Recommended for vinyl, rubber, vinyl trim, and synthetic rubber surfaces that are exposed to the environment

·  Healing of weather damaged surfaces will occur with regular use

·  Protects surfaces exposed to direct sunlight

·  Non-toxic and non-corrosive 100-percent biodegradable

·  Meets all OSHA requirements


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 31, 2016)

I have used it on whitewalls with no ill effects . I have only used it on a few different makes though,mostly Carlisle lightning darts .I would proceed with caution until you test a small spot.


----------



## cr250mark (Mar 31, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I have used it on whitewalls with no ill effects . I have only used it on a few different makes though,mostly Carlisle lightning darts .I would proceed with caution until you test a small spot.





Thanks Dale ,
Appreciate the heads up.
Trying to maintain a few matching pairs of OG Allstate W/W's
Will take your advice and try in a small area.
Mark


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2016)

Good to know! I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Apr 4, 2016)

Remember that if you are riding cotton chord tires, products like Ultra Guard will not restore the cotton structure of the tire. It can be deceptive because the rubber rejuvinates to a degree, and the tire looks safe, but if the cotton is rotted, the tire can still fail under you.


----------



## OhioJones (May 9, 2016)

Huge thanks.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's the difference in two red whitewall chain treads after using John Deere Ultra Guard. The red was faded to an almost gray color. After using some JD Ultra Guard the color came back as well as some suppleness.


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 9, 2016)

After 24 hours the color is even richer.


----------



## Handyman (Jun 9, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> Here's the difference in two red whitewall chain treads after using John Deere Ultra Guard. The red was faded to an almost gray color. After using some JD Ultra Guard the color came back as well as some suppleness.View attachment 326241




How did you apply the Ultra Guard cds2323 ??  Spray on and wipe off with a rag ??  Wet a rag and wipe on the tire ?? Did you use really liberal amounts of the product ??  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 10, 2016)

Handyman said:


> How did you apply the Ultra Guard cds2323 ??  Spray on and wipe off with a rag ??  Wet a rag and wipe on the tire ?? Did you use really liberal amounts of the product ??  Thanks, Pete in Fitchburg




Normally I use a rag to wipe it on and off. I used the normal amount, maybe a little more. But I used a toothbrush to apply it. The rag wasn't getting into the nooks and crannies. That way I worked it into the fine cracks in the rubber. I also used the liquid bottle version of the Ultra Guard, not the spray version. I haven't put it on the whitewall yet. I'll do them seperately to avoid turning the whitewall pink.


----------



## momo608 (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like good stuff. I'll give it a shot on newish tires. I ran across this video


----------



## cds2323 (Jun 30, 2016)

A few more weeks and more progress. The tire closest to camera has had a second treatment of Ultra Guard. It's brighter red and the fine cracks have closed a little. I also put a tube in it and am slowly bringing it back to shape. Both tires were hard and have flat spots from sitting for years. But the shape is returning and they are a lot softer and pliable.

The tire in the rear just got its second treatment today and I'll try to get a tube in tomorrow.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 1, 2016)

Great pic and progress report . Ultraguard has worked miracles for me.


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2016)

well worth the money,makes the tires look like new not phoney


----------



## Dave K (Jul 4, 2016)

This is great info.  

Think I am going to start using it on the Coker tires I use on my vintsge vehicles.  They tend crack/fail with 95% of the tread still left.


----------



## Derrick (Feb 12, 2017)

Brake fluid does a pretty amazing job on any kind of rubber


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2017)

Derrick said:


> Brake fluid does a pretty amazing job on any kind of rubber




Interesting. Were these tires just dirty or were they dry and cracked prior to brake fluid treatment? Will it destabilize the structure of rubber over time? Anybody else tried brake fluid?


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Interesting. Were these tires just dirty or were they dry and cracked prior to brake fluid treatment? Will it destabilize the structure of rubber over time? Anybody else tried brake fluid?



It doesnt taste good.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2017)

vincev said:


> It doesnt taste good.




I figured you tried it, but I wanted to see if anyone else was as dumb as you.


----------



## Duck (Feb 12, 2017)

I 've used brake fluid on tires for years, Dave, with great results. One of it's engineered properties is to keep the vehicle's wheel cylinder's rubber cups & rubber break hoses pliable, thereby preventing premature/ catastrophic failure. The only downside of using it elsewhere (outside of your vehicle's brake system) is it's ability to quickly destroy a paint job by lifting the paint. Dot 5 (Silicone) fluid is paint safe and also does an excellent job of  maintaining rubber, but it's cost prohibitive, in my garage.


----------



## Derrick (Feb 21, 2017)

Let em soak a few days then wipe dry no mess


----------



## gkeep (Feb 24, 2017)

Since the John Deere product works on tires had anyone tried it on other parts like chalky pedal blocks or cracking grips? Seems like this would be just the ticket.

I've tried to lookup an MSDS or SDS document to get an idea of what's in it but no luck. I have a sister-in-law who works at a John Deere dealership near San Luis Obispo and I'll see if she can find out any information about the product. Those photos of the restored tires are the proverbial picture worth a thousand words. So I'll shut up now! ;}


----------

